
Introducing Kindle Support for Readability - davidw
http://blog.readability.com/2011/06/introducing-kindle-support-for-readability/
======
ShaunK
If you are using Chrome this extension does the same thing without signing up
for anything:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipkfnchcgalnafehpg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipkfnchcgalnafehpglfbommidgmalan)

I have been using it for weeks. It does an excellent job and costs nothing.

~~~
Flenser
Agreed! If you've tried it before note that it also includes images from the
page now.

~~~
pragmatic
Fantastic. This feature is killer. It's missing from instapaper and I really
miss those images. Especially for tech articles.

------
StavrosK
Does anyone know if this can be used for free? All I'm getting is a $5/mo
subscription minimum when trying to configure it.

EDIT: Never mind, it looks like you can just add a username. Oddly, it tried
to get me to log in/sign up when I tried it earlier, I have no idea why.

------
MatthewPhillips
These guys' attention to detail makes every one else (myself included) look
bad. Superb work.

------
shadowpwner
Anyone know the pros and cons of using Readability over Instapaper?

~~~
scraplab
Readability pays the authors, based on what you pay them.

